# Druckmaschinenbau o.ä.



## Outrider (1 September 2018)

Wer kennt sich aus ?
Auf eine Trägerfolie wo sich schon ein Druckbild befindet soll ein weiteres Bild "Eingeprägt" werden.
Ausführung: Trägerfolie befindet sich auf Rolle (Abwickler), wird durch die Maschine durchgezogen bis zum Wickler hin.
Auf dem halben Wege befinden sich zwei Rollen durch die das Material läuft. Eine dieser Rollen hat eine Gravur, die untere Rolle dient nur als Gegenstück.
Die Frage wäre nun die Regelbarkeit eines solchen Druckprozesses wenn das Bild nicht mehr deckungsgleich wäre, wenn es langsam driftet.
Arbeitet man da mit Bildverarbeitenden Systemen oder wie kontrolliert man solche Prozesse, vielleicht sogar bei laufender Maschine und korrigiert sie auch sofort.
Die Gravur in das Trägerbild soll einen visuellen Effekt erzeugen
Gruß


----------



## Fabpicard (1 September 2018)

Naja, Druck ist das ja eher nicht... Fällt wohl eher unter die Kategorien "Heißfolierung" / "Kaltfolierung" / Prägen...

Was du da vorhast, nennt sich "im Passer fahren" und wird grob darüber erreicht, das im Druckbild seitens der Druckmaschine in meist nicht genutzten Flächen oder später nicht mehr sichtbaren Teilen des Druckerzeugnisses sich entsprechende Druckmarken befinden. Dafür gibt es dann entsprechend zu diesen Marken auch passende Markensensoren oder ganze Registerregelsysteme...

Du weißt also wo sich deine Prägewalze bei jeder Umdrehung befindet, steuerst diese passend auf die erkannten Marken des Druckerzeugnisses und gibst lediglich von Hand korekturkommandos.in Vor/Zurück.
Den seitlichen Passer stellst du über den Bahnlauf selbst ein, das macht man üblicherweise mit Bahnlaufreglern, die im Druck meist auf die Papierkante gehen und spätere Maschinen bekommen hierfür oft eine Steuerlinie mitgedruckt am Rand. Da das Druckbild nie 100% perfekt zum Papierrand passt 

So viel zu allgemeinem Wissen, mehr kann ich hier offiziell nicht schreiben 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Outrider (1 September 2018)

Hallo Fabpicard,
hast du Erfahrung mit der Umsetzung und Planung solcher Steuerungen ?
Ing, Freiberufler o.ä.?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 September 2018)

Schau mal hier : https://www.bst-eltromat.com/de/


----------



## zako (1 September 2018)

... und / oder:
https://www.siemens.com/global/de/h...ckmaschinen/integrierte-registerregelung.html


----------



## peter(R) (3 September 2018)

@ Outrider
jo kenne ich gut. Zwar nicht mit flachem Trägermaterial sondern auf Kunststofftuben. 
Das dürfte aber kein großer Unterschied sein. Ist dieses "hot stamping" - so nennen wir das - endlos oder gibt es
einzelne "Segmente" ? Die Positionierung erfolg natürlich beim laufen. Wer kann sich schon leisten die Maschine immer mal wieder 
abzuschalten und neu einzurichten. Das hängt alles natürlich auch stark davon ab wie deine Maschine genau aufgebaut ist.
Müsst machbar sein wenn die Maschine mechanisch einigen Grundanforderungen genügt.
Wie groß ( breit ) ist denn das Trägermaterial und wie groß ( breit ) die Gravur ?

peter(R)


----------



## Raabun (5 September 2018)

Wenn Du nur Auf- und Abwickler und die beiden Rollen in der Mitte hast, wird es ziemlich schwer eine Reglung aufzubauen. Einfacher wird es wenn Druck und Prägung in einem Arbeitsgang erfolgen.

Gruß


----------



## peter(R) (5 September 2018)

@ raabun
drucken und prägen in einem Arbeitsgang ? D.h. prägen in die nasse Farbe ?
Frag mal einen Drucker was er davon hält.

Es geht durchaus wenn man nur Auf und Abwickler hat. Wird erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten komplizierter.

peter(R)


----------



## Fabpicard (5 September 2018)

So what?

Also nur Ab-/Auf-Wickler und dazwischen eine Präge oder Heiß-/Kalt-Folierung, laufen eh immer langsam an bis der Passer stimmt und dann zieht man die Maschinengeschwindigkeit hoch bis du bei dem Bearbeitungsergebnis "Aussetzer" bekommst...
Bei welchen Geschwindigkeiten soll das für den Passer problematisch werden? Vorher wird man zu 99% immer erst Probleme mit dem Prozessergebnis an sich bekommen...

Wie kommst du bitte darauf, das aus einem Druckwerk nasse Farbe raus kommen darf? Das wird dem "Drucker" schon nicht gefallen 
Beim Druck wird das zu bedruckende Material so lange ausschließlich über Rollen auf der unbedruckten Seite geführt, wie der Trocknungsprozess dauert.... Was du dann dahinter pappst, ist dem Ausdruck völlig egal...

Ich sag mal so: 12 Farben druck bei ~550m/min und zwischen letztem Druckwerk und Aufwickler noch durch einen Sleeve-Wechsel-Kalander ("Präge"), ist nun wirklich kein Problem...
Ebenso wie gleich nach dem Abwickler durch eine rotative Heißfolierung und dann direkt durch 12 Farbendruck, auch absolut unproblematisch... Hier liegt die Begrenzung dann aber bei 150-250m/min durch das Folierungsverfahren begrenzt...

---
BST-Eltromat oder die Big-S-Simotion Lösungen sind meistens eher was für Druckprozesse ansich, für reine "1-Arbeitsgang-Weiterverarbeitungen" ist ein Bahnkantenregler nebst Markensensor vollkommen ausreichend. Und bei den Preisen der anderen genannten teils auch um eine 6-stellige Summe günstiger 

---
@Outrider: öffentlich sollte man nur allgemein zugängliche Informationen verbreiten, für genauere Infos hast du ja die PM...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## peter(R) (6 September 2018)

@ Farbpicard
raabun hatte vorgeschlagen das in der Arbeitsstation zu machen das ist für mich die Druckwalze. Danach ist eine weitere Arbeitsstation da ist natürlich alles trocken.
Das Problem stellt sich aber nicht, da der TE - wie ich es verstehe - fertig gedruckte Rollen verarbeiten will. 
Da wir aber weder wissen wie schnell er prägen will ( 5m/s oder 5m/min, noch wie breit die Folien sind  (20 cm oder 2m), noch wie groß die Rolle ist ( Klopapiergröße oder 2 m hoch ),
noch wie dick die Folie ist (auch nicht ganz unwichtig) oder auch welche Genauigkeit erwartet wird . ist das alles ein wenig Glaskugel lesen.

peter(R)


----------



## Raabun (6 September 2018)

Nein, ich habe vorgeschlagen, es in einem Arbeitsgang zu machen!

Wenn Du nur Ab-, Aufwickler und die Druckwalze inkl Gegenwalze hast, wie willst Du dann die Druckwalze mit einer anderen Geschwindigkeit wie die Gegenwalze laufen lassen? Welche Walze hat mehr Grip Druck- oder Gegenwalze? 
Deine Beschränkungen bzgl. Foliendicke, Warenbahnbreite und Wickeldurchmesser sind für das Verfahren absolut unwichtig. Das mußt Du erst bei der Auslegung der Antriebe etc. wissen.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (6 September 2018)

@Raabun
Die Startposition beim Prägen wird üblicherweise mittels Druckmarken dynamisch nachgefühlt.
Dies muss die Mechanik der Prägestation ermöglichen.


----------



## Raabun (6 September 2018)

@Blockmove
Das stimmt, aber wie willst Du es mit 2 Walzen machen? Zumindest brauchst Du noch eine Zugstation, die Dir Dein Material festhält, wenn Du dynamisch nachführst.

Wenn Du nun aber mit dem gleichen Rapport prägst und druckst, das ganze in einem Arbeitsgang machst, kannst Du ohne Passer auskommen.


----------



## Fabpicard (6 September 2018)

@Raabun: nicht das wir hier etwas durcheinander würfeln 

"Drucken" ist ja im allgemeinen eine Farbe/Lack/o.ä. auf ein Trägermedium zu bringen
"Prägen" wäre dann Hoch- oder Tiefprägen, also das Trägermedium zu verformen

Ob man jetzt "prägen" kann, gleich während man etwas auf das Trägermedium druckt, liegt in erster Linie einmal am Druckverfahren fest. Beim Rakeltiefdruck würde ich das gerne einmal sehen, zahlt die mein Arbeitgeber sicherlich einen Haufen Kohle für das Patent 

Der TE wollte aber ein bereits bedrucktes Trägermedium, in seinem Fall eine Folie, nachträglich mit einer Präge bearbeiten und sucht eine Lösung wie er jetzt hier den Passer halten kann...
Das sogar nicht einmal mit Matrize/Patrize sondern lediglich mit Stahl/Gummi wenn ich das oben korrekt identifiziere...
Und jetzt weiß er nicht, wie er die Folie wieder an die "richtige Stelle" bekommt, weil der Stahl/Gummi-Kalander natürlich wie eine Zuggruppe wirkt... Was ja letztlich die Schwierigkeit des ganzen Prozesses ist 

Solche Maschinen kann man natürlich selbst entwickeln, oder auch fertig kaufen 
http://saueressig.com/engineering/portfolio-engineering/pragen/
http://www.unimatec.de/maschinen.html

MfG Fabsi


----------

